# Free bunny in Milwaukee



## pla725 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pet/528367464.html


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 4, 2008)

idiots. :X


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 4, 2008)

Geez...I hardly ever look at the Rescue section cuz it makes me so sad and and sometime so mad. But, with my city's name right in the title on the home page, how could I not open it 

I can't take her myself. I'm already over my "bunny limit" (if there is such a thing ). But...would it make sense for me to contact this person and find out if they would be willing to take her to the WI Humane Society here in Milwaukee? I think if an animal is a stray there is no fee to surrender them. And, if they do charge a fee for an owner surrender, I think its only $30. I could pick her up and take her there and pay the fee if necessary.

Our Humane Society is good, I think. I got one of my buns (the one in my avatar, in fact) there. They have some huge donors who are local philanthropists so its a lovely facility. The "Rabbit and Small Animal" room has an exercise/toy room connected to it and each rabbit gets some exercise time every day with a rabbit socializer volunteer. It's in the main area of the shelter (not by the dogsor cats though) so the bunsget a lot of viewing and attention from staff and volunteers. They getsome veggies every day too.It's a no-kill shelter.

I am not at all familiar with Craig's List so I"m not sure how it works. What do you think?

Also, it's been freezing here lately. The other morning I woke up and it was 3 degrees. I can't imagine how she survived outside.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Cara, we've got our hands full here too. With some on wait list.

I think Wisconsin Humane Society would be receptive and a better choice. Or a better choice if the cinnamon bun stays there (her dewlap looks huge). Versus a stray surrender and then the bun must go to MADAC impoundment.

It's tough going to Craig's List, yet I commend pla725 for spotting this. The other week I visited for about 10 minutes and printed out some stuff. A lot of cheap or free. Just made me sad and want to bury my head in my hands....

Bo B Bunny, I ditto the emoticon.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 4, 2008)

At least they took the rabbit in. I would agree that the Humane Society would be the best or at least the most appropriate idea. If it were up to me I would also report the neighbor too. I can't even remember how many wires I have had chewed and destroyed over the years. I get upset but I have replacements for the computer and telephone lines. I had throw out a lamp due to chewing. I thought I bunny proofed well. I would never even consider tossing any of mine outside due to chewing or even peeing on the rug.


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 4, 2008)

It makes me suspicious that the rabbit is in an actualrabbit cage with a corner litter box and Yesterday's News on the floor. I have to wonder how many people would just happen to have that available for a stray. Someone at the HS told me that a lot of people come in saying an animal was a stray, but really they just don't want to admit they are giving it up. Plus its been so cold here a rabbit couldn't be out for long and not freeze to death. 

Julie mentioned above that strays have to go to Animal Control. I didn't know about that.

Maybe I could write to the guy asking if he's considered taking it to the HS.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good point. I wondered about that too.


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 5, 2008)

I sent a note to the person who posted the Free Rabbit about taking her to the HS and he sent this reply:

_My cousin was the one that rescued her from outside and they called around rescue places and no one would take her. They were told the places were full or she would be destroyed right away. We appreciate your suggestions and concern. We are screening people beforehand. We can't keep her ourselves, but we aren't rushed to get rid of her right away. Thanks again._

I guess it was naive of me to think that an HS will/can always take a new animal in and will say no.I hadn't thought of the fact that they be filled to the rafters within days. Anyway...his response seemed pretty good.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well at least they are taking their time and being careful in trying to find the right home for her. You ask them to visit the board in the meantime for any suggestions in caring for the rabbit.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow. I didn't know the Milwaukee shelter would do that. We've had several recent rabbit adoptions in Sheboygan (finally!). We're way way behind on spay/neuters and they're actually sending animals home with s/n deposits and surgery appointments, but we do have space. And they have a policy of not euthanizing rabbits unless it's extreme circumstances such as severe illness. So there is some space for rabbits (please dear god no more cats!) if it is necessary.

If they want her to go to the Sheboygan shelter, I can transport her. As long as they call the shelter to work things out and I get an ok from the shelter too.


----------



## cmh9023 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll write to him and ask him if he'd be interested in her going to the Sheboygan shelter. I could meet you halfway.

I know...I think I'm going to call the WI HS next week to learn more about their owner surrender/stray policies and fees. Most of our clients (where I work) are low income and some have had to surrender a pet due to a move, lack of $, etc. and they (WIHS) have always been so flexible and helpful. I think its a really nice shelter and I want to know more about how they handle incoming small animals.


----------



## Boz (Jan 7, 2008)

Poor bunny. I agree with Bo B Bunny. :X


----------



## pla725 (Jan 30, 2008)

Never mind. Didn't check the date.


----------

